# Social Security scam!



## Chucktin (Oct 17, 2018)

Be warned. I just got a call preporting to be from IS Social Security Dept. 319-284-8906. Threatening to revoke Social Security status. Gotta be a scam. I've blocked that number and reported it as a scam.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up and reporting!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks  for the warning Chucktin.   :thanks:


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 17, 2018)

Got a similar call. ALso blocked number


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks, I've been getting a few calls that say SSI on the caller ID, haven't picked up.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 28, 2018)

Everyone should be aware that SSI and Social Security retirement are NOT the same thing.  You CAN lose SSI benefits if you  no longer qualify for them.  The below is from the Social Security website:

*"HOW IS SSI DIFFERENT FROM SOCIAL SECURITY BENEFITS?*

 Many people who are eligible for SSI may also be entitled to Social  Security benefits.  In fact, the application for SSI is also an  application for Social Security benefits. However,  SSI and Social  Security are different in many ways.






Social   Security benefits may be paid to you and certain members of your  family if you  are “insured” meaning you worked long enough and paid  Social Security taxes. Unlike Social Security benefits, SSI benefits are  not based on your prior work or a family member's prior work.





SSI  is financed by general funds of the U.S. Treasury--personal income  taxes, corporate  and other taxes.  Social Security taxes collected  under the Federal Insurance Contributions Act (FICA) or the  Self-Employment Contributions Act (SECA) do *not*fund the SSI program.





In   most States, SSI recipients  also can get medical assistance  (Medicaid)- to pay for hospital stays, doctor bills,  prescription  drugs, and other health costs.





Many  States also provide a supplemental payment to certain SSI recipients.





SSI  recipients   may also be eligible for food assistance in every State  except California.  In some States, an application for SSI also serves  as an application for food assistance.





SSI benefits are paid on the first of the month.





To get SSI, you must be disabled, blind, or at least 65 years old and have "limited" income and resources.





In addition, to get SSI, you must also:reside  in the United States or the Northern  Mariana Islands;

not  be absent from the country for a full calendar month or more or for 30 consecutive days or more; and 
be either a U.S. citizen or national, or in one of certain categories of qualified non–citizens."


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 28, 2018)

The Social Security Administration will never call you unless you have arranged for them to do so about a particular issue.  If they need to communicate with you otherwise, they will write to you.  SO, anytime you get a phone call out of the blue purporting to be from Social Security It's ALWAYS a scam.


----------

